# 24v 50ah LiFePo4 Battery Charger



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I am looking for a charger for the trolling motor battery. Wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions or experience with this. One of the chargers I am considering is listed in the link below. Turn around time is not a priority, usually a day or two between trips. 

https://www.bioennopower.com/collec...harger-5a-for-24v-lifepo4-batteries-bpc-2410c


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive got a 24v battery tender brand , you can get it Switched to 36v TM. Holler


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you Sir, I will look into it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Noco/genius chargers on last 2 boats


----------

